# الكود الخاص باعمال مكافحه الحريق ... nfpa 2010 . حصرى



## mohamedanees (1 ديسمبر 2012)

الكود الخاص باعمال مكافحه الحريق 
My Files


----------



## mohamed mech (1 ديسمبر 2012)

Thanks


----------



## المهندس الحالم (1 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك  
جميل أوى أوى 
شكرا ليك


----------



## elhussein007 (1 ديسمبر 2012)

الف شكر.
م. الحسين حسن ميرغني
365


----------



## nofal (2 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## MOSTAFAZEDAN (4 ديسمبر 2012)

شكراً لك جهودك
ملاحظة:"أرجو أن يتسع لها صدرك"
عنوان الموضوع يشعرك أنك ستجد أكواد الحريق لعام 2010 
والواقع أن ثلث الكلام فقط هو الموجود
شكراً مرة أخرى​


----------



## عمران احمد (9 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير و بارك الله فيك
و لو تكرمت ممكن ترفع باقى الاكواد


----------



## ABKRENO (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*جزاك الله كل خير و بارك الله فيك*
*وفى إنتظار المذيد*


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (9 ديسمبر 2012)

سا سلام يا مهندس مصطفي لو تكمل لنا الباقي 
وجزاكم و جزي صاحب الموضوع خيرا


----------



## MOSTAFAZEDAN (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*شكرا*

المشرف المميز
الزميل العزيز المهندس صبري سعيد
شكراً لمروركم الكريم
بتا*ريخ 20\10\2010
في موضوع مضخة الحريق والهايدرنت
قمت بتنزيل الأكواد nfpa 10,2o نسخة 2010 وnfpa 14 نسخة عام 2000 
وطبعاً لافضل* ومنية وإنما واجب علي أن أقدم كل مافيه الفائدة 
وأحاول الحصول على أحدث الأكواد وسأقوم بتنزيلها عند وصولها إنشاء الله
​


مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> سا سلام يا مهندس مصطفي لو تكمل لنا الباقي
> وجزاكم و جزي صاحب الموضوع خيرا


----------



## MOSTAFAZEDAN (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*شكرا*

المشرف المميز
الزميل العزيز المهندس صبري سعيد
شكراً لمروركم الكريم
بتا*ريخ 20\10\2010
في موضوع مضخة الحريق والهايدرنت
قمت بتنزيل الأكواد nfpa 10,2o نسخة 2010 وnfpa 14 نسخة عام 2000 
وطبعاً لافضل* ومنية وإنما واجب علي أن أقدم كل مافيه الفائدة 
وأحاول الحصول على أحدث الأكواد وسأقوم بتنزيلها عند وصولها إنشاء الله
​


مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> سا سلام يا مهندس مصطفي لو تكمل لنا الباقي
> وجزاكم و جزي صاحب الموضوع خيرا


----------



## محمد العطفي (10 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أكرم حمزه (7 فبراير 2013)

Many Thanks


----------



## اسامة اشرى (8 فبراير 2013)

شكرا يا هندسة على هذة الملفات المفيدة


----------



## حسام محمد (9 فبراير 2013)

شكرا يسلمو ايديك


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (10 فبراير 2013)

لك كل الشكر


----------



## الفنيق (19 مارس 2013)

شكراً


----------



## ME2011 (14 أبريل 2013)

شكرا لك


----------



## a.biomy (29 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرا لك


----------



## مهندس خالدالبسيونى (29 أكتوبر 2014)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## Ahmed meca 88 (31 أكتوبر 2014)

thanks


----------

